# Parsnip work by Uncle Avni



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy!:laugh:


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

true story : i knew the word "parsnip" ( in my own language ) but didnt really ever bothered to check out what it is. google translater and this picture made me realize something new XD 


cheers


----------

